# How do I lower pH???



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey there, I have a planted 5 gallon tank with that decorative driftwood. It is a mature tank being over a year old but I have had my share of dying plants (That are now regrowing again.) All my parameters are good aside from my pH being very high. 

I use the api liquid test that comes with the pH up or down but never used chemicals to adjust it. My test tube reads a dark blue ( 7.6). 

My question is who had the best luck with naturally reducing pH and how they did it safely. Thanks!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

That's not very high. You could add some wood to drop it a bit, how much it will drop depends on your hardness & how much wood you add. Peat is another commonly used material, works best when added to the filter.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah that's not really high. Most fish and plants survive just fine in that ph. Anything over 8.0 is high (for freshwater).

I'm struggling with the opposite issue, but not having any liveliness issues.

What Tolak suggested with the wood is probably the best nonchemical way to do it.


----------



## anarchski (Jan 6, 2015)

what is your water source? that ph should be fine. a lot of cheaper testing kits and even the pens are not always the most accurate. a good ph meter costs $200-300. different plants, like fish, like different ph levels. they sell this stuff at pet and garden stores made by general hydroponics called either ph up or ph down. you could try the ph down but it's not chemical free. it is extremely strong. in 5 gallons i would only add a couple drops at a time and recheck.

when i started i was using RO water which was slowly killing my plants. no nutrients besides the fish's poop im assuming. i switched to tap water and let the chlorine evaporate overnight. it's ph is about 7 where i am. they really started improving after that. 

i also have been adding this stuff i got at water changes called easy balance by jungle. it's supposed to add vitamins, minerals, electrolytes, balance ph, reduce phosphates, etc. again it's chemicals but my tank seems to stay cleaner longer. 

as for the non chemical solutions the drift wood should actually lower the ph. what is your water source coming out at(make sure to allow the temp to adjust, temp changes ph)? you could try some RO next water change, usually has a lower PH depending on what is in the source water. Never put all RO in a tank tho. not enough nutrients in it. they make peat moss chunks you can put in your filter but i hear to let them soak in a separate container for a few days or it can make your water yellow. almond leaves is another one. some say they even have medical properties. might want to soak them first though they can also change your water color. could always add more driftwood too.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, my water source is town water.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

You can actually buy ph or down as well as treatments to take your ph to set levels (6.5, 7.0, 7.5 and 8.0) at your local Petco or Petsmart. API makes it and it's a powder. If you decide you want to go that route. About 8 bucks a pop. Seachum also makes it, but I don't know what options it comes in.


----------



## anarchski (Jan 6, 2015)

i would assume your town water should be fine on it's own. just be sure to let it sit out 24 hours before using it to let the chlorine evaporate. usually tap water is not bad for just about anything from my experience. 

you could try bottled spring water but check the ph first. it's not always accurate at what they advertise. even just a partial water change with it. you could even check if there is a local spring where you can collect water.

if you really want to get technical with it, it would be best to invest in a good meter but they're not cheap. you may even be able to find a lab in the area. sometimes pet shops or indoor gardening stores will have the equipment to do a test for you. maybe even a college or university in the area. we have a good water tech program where i live.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't really want to do a chemical pH change as I read it can mess everything up pretty bad and cause big changes. I figured my pH wasn't good.


----------



## anarchski (Jan 6, 2015)

i forgot to mention. drift wood changes ph over time, it wont be be instant. if your buffering capacity is high though, drift wood may not effect the ph so much. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/driftwood.php


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think most people cut their tap water with RO water if they want to bring the pH down. Like Anarchski has said, water that has a higher buffering capacity is going to be more resistant to change, and as a result you probably aren't going to get much of a drop in pH simply by using peat moss or driftwood or IALs. 

It's a good idea not to try and alter it chemically. This just leaves you open to all sorts of fluctuations in your water parameters. Better a stable pH that is not quite ideal, than a pH that is ideal but only temporarily.


----------

